# Free Kitten *i will give a free bag of cat food and a litter



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

i'm in the 626 cali area. i got rid of the fleas with some Advantage medication. prolly has worms (common) still. 4-5 weeks old male. follows you around everywhere 


http://www.jinduy.net/4.jpg 
http://www.jinduy.net/6.jpg 
http://www.jinduy.net/5.jpg 
http://www.jinduy.net/1.jpg 
http://www.jinduy.net/2.jpg 
http://www.jinduy.net/3.jpg


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

The best thing for this kitten will be a humane society or no kill shelter. I know you said you didn't want the cat to be euthanized at the shelter, but how are you going to guarantee the kitten will go to a good home? Will you interview potential adopters? Have a contract? 'Free Kittens' can often go to very bad homes, simply because you have no way of knowing or assuring how they will treat the kitten. I know you only want the best for this baby, but the best would be to take it to a shelter where their vets can check it out and make sure it is healthy (4-5 weeks is *very young*). They'll do their best


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

i've decided to spend a good chunk of money to take it to get tested for terminal illnesses tomorrow morn and then have it dewormed. then im gonna clean him up real good, maybe a bath, and then take him to my adopter (the person i adopted my kitten from). she's real good and has contracts and stuff. so i got you covered now spacemonkey . i just hope my adopter is willing to take this kitten after what i put into him.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That's great! Keep us posted


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Lapchern, I pm'ed you  I will be down in that area(well, actually Orange County) in about 1 month to drop Jessica's kitten off...and I know quite a few people who will for sure take that kitten(all of them foster for no-kill shelters).

Let me know!
Abhay


----------

